# Resort on Lake Michigamme?



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm looking for info on a resort on Lake Michigamme. When I was younger in the '70s & '80's, the name of it was Philomena on the Lake. It was located on the west end of the lake, had 4 cabins, a motel and game room on the hill. I know that the original owner named Tony has long since passed away, but was wondering if anyone knows if it is still open, and has any contact info. I'd love to take my girls there this summer, along with my uncle who used to take me as a kid. Thank you all.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

It was sold I belive in the last couple of years. It was owned by a young guy who worked at WLUC-TV first name Rob . Don't know who bought it but belive it is still in operation.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

The motel is gone, torn down and waiting for condo's to be built. It looks like s$$t. The 4 cabins are still there. I don't know if they rent them, they were trying to sell them as "condos" There is a nice resort near the public access off 41,it's called Maple Ridge Resort.
http://www.mapleridgeresort.net/ This is a very nice place, very clean. They charge extra for dogs. We paid $100 night plus extra $10 per dog (approx) last winter. I think it's nicer than the Philomena.

Then there is Streaked Waters. It's rough, it was just sold so I don't know if it is still open for business. I have stayed at all 3, Maple Ridge is nicest, Philomena next and a big step down is Streaked Water. But I stayed 4 times at the place, fall bird hunting before we bought a camp and a trailer. It works. If you want to impress you domestic partner this isn't the place.

Michigamme Shores Campground, just down 41 from the State Park, has a couple small cabins. The camp ground is very nice, exceptionally clean and the folks that run it are squared away. I nothing more about the cabins. They rent 14 ft deep V boats and a pontoon boat and we have rented both.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you both for the info. I'll check out Maple Ridge. I was just really hoping that Philomena was still around. At least I'll always have the memories, and they are probably better than the place would have been if it were still open. Thanks again.


----------

